# Lowrider Trike with sound system



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

missing bolts for crown and spring. brand new stereo system only used to test. Never really rode it with the stereo system on it. 200 watt sony mp3 cd palyer, 3 way 400 watt sony 6x9s, 5 way 460 watt pioneer 6x9s. 600 obo for the whole thing. stereo system works.


----------



## 86' Chevy

GREAT seller good luck homie :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

taking offers


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

how much without the system


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

300


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

300 without box or system and ill ship


----------



## J-CAT90744

HEY HOMIE IS THAT A SCHWINN FRAME???


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

lowrider collection


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

open for trades - cash


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

trade my all chrome lowrider 2 wheeler... im in riverside...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

sold box ans system is the only thing available


----------



## CasillasBoy

FREAKY BEHAVIOR said:


> sold box ans system is the only thing available


How much


----------

